
Repl.it: Create your own programming language - amasad
https://repl.it/jam
======
chrisaycock
How do I enter the Jam once I have a team? Your blog post [1] mentions the
CLUI, but I can't find a way to bring that up.

[1] [https://blog.repl.it/langjam_signup](https://blog.repl.it/langjam_signup)

~~~
chrisaycock
For posterity, the CLUI is located at:

[https://repl.it/~/cli](https://repl.it/~/cli)

